
An exposed database tracked whether 1.8M Chinese women were “breed ready” - sohkamyung
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/11/18260816/china-exposed-database-breedready-women
======
fireismyflag
>While it’s a complete mystery what the database is being used for, some
internet users suggested it could have been part of a government effort to
keep track of fertile women as China’s birth rates dip to a historic low

